# Brian O'Driscoll



## Teatime (1 Dec 2009)

After watching the Grand Slam journey on RTE2 last night, I have to say that Brian O'Driscoll is an extraordinary rugby player - the best I have ever seen. He has it all and does it all so bravely. A true legend and a credit to his country. He is constantly targetted and yet consistently comes up trumps.

Good show too. Great bunch of lads.


----------



## Caveat (1 Dec 2009)

Is he _that_ good though? I'm not being smart - I know virtually nothing about rugby but feel free to enlighten me...


----------



## Towger (1 Dec 2009)

Even though I went to a rugby playing school, I could never understand the fascination people have with watching 30 fellows (thugs) running up and down a (mucky freezing cold) field after a ball!


----------



## carpedeum (1 Dec 2009)

What always impresses me at matches is the amount of work he puts in. Some of his tackling is incredible. Fearless. Great role model for kids... Then again he's a Northsider true and true ;-)

That Tommy Bowe try against Wales was brilliantly filmed in last nights programme. The coaches came across very well too.


----------



## VOR (1 Dec 2009)

RTE did a fine job with the show. All the players came across very well. Some were quite funny.

Drico does stand out as an exceptional player. His tackles are scary at times. He just throws his body in to people with little or no care for is own wellbeing. The tackle against Kirchner on Saturday brilliantly illustrated that. 

Then you look at the English game and the special attention he received. He got up and nailed his try. Whether as a runner or in defence the man is the best this country has ever produced in my opinion.


----------



## Purple (1 Dec 2009)

I'm with  on this one.


----------



## dockingtrade (1 Dec 2009)

i havent seen a player in any sport thats world class in defence and also world class in attack.. except for O'Driscoll


----------



## bamboozle (1 Dec 2009)

not only is the greatest outside centre of the professional era, he is probably good enough to be a world class openside flanker also.
i was shocked to hear Richie McCaw got IRB player of the year considering the injuries he had for a lot of it.


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Dec 2009)

He got a bit of slagging for the clip "we're good goys, but we could be great" in the last documentary (the Paul O'Connell - put the fear of God into them - one), but I think he must have won over any doubters since then. Unusual to have a flair player who's tough as nails as well - I know they all have to tackle etc but few combine both elements to such a high level.

& not even the bould Amy Huberman has blunted his edge !!


----------



## Teatime (1 Dec 2009)

bamboozle said:


> i was shocked to hear Richie McCaw got IRB player of the year considering the injuries he had for a lot of it.


 
Yeah that was a shocker. What does O'Driscoll have to do to win it?!

There were a couple of years there when Ireland weren't doing so well in the 6 Nations but O'Driscoll never stopped tackling/foraging/urging even when the game was lost. 

The last England game showed his true grit. Took huge (& illegal) hits, made huge hits/steals and still managed a drop goal and a 'forwards' try.


----------



## mathepac (1 Dec 2009)

bamboozle said:


> ... i was shocked to hear Richie McCaw got IRB player of the year ...


[broken link removed]

I'm astounded and for once I agree with a lot of what Gerry Thornley said in his article yesterday (link above). The judges must have watched 60 hours of Richies's Greatest Hits on video to reach their decision. Although Magner's League and Heiniken Cup matches are excluded from the assessment process, their decision-making is still puzzling.

I'm just thankful none of the Boks got it. The current Boks panel must rate as the most ill-mannered, sneaky, violent and cowardly bunch ever to disgrace a rugby jersey, anywhere. After all their scumbag skullduggery, they had the temerity to cite an Irish player for violence; naturally the citing commissioner dismissed their claims out of hand.

Brussow, Burger, Peterson, Styn, Bekker & Co hang your heads in shame - you have betrayed the spirit of one of the greatest team games in the world. If you never don a rugby jersey again, I won't be sorry.

I wonder what penalties will the IRB dish out due to the Boks playing an illegal player last Saturday? See here - 

Given that they judge his scrummaging by a different set of standards to that of others, it is not surprising that thus far the IRB have turned a blind eye to the 17 / 18 SA caps this Zimbabwean citizen has been illegally awarded. Even the SA Sports Ministry acknowledges that The Beast's SA citizenship has not been progressed.

Drico, you are the player of my lifetime. Maybe not getting this questionable IRB award is in fact a backhanded compliment.


----------



## MrMan (2 Dec 2009)

dockingtrade said:


> i havent seen a player in any sport thats world class in defence and also world class in attack.. except for O'Driscoll


 
Michael Jordan, Shaq, Roberto Carlos, he is in good company anyway.


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2009)

While I agree with most of your post Mathapac I don’t think that anything the South Africans have done comes anywhere near the spear tackle by the All Blacks (that team made up of everyone in the southern hemisphere except South Africa and, Australia)against Brian O’Driscoll  and the arrogant and conceited reaction by their team and management. I’d cheer for the anyone, including South Africans, ahead of that bunch of  smug gits.


----------



## Firefly (2 Dec 2009)

dockingtrade said:


> i havent seen a player in any sport thats world class in *defence* and also world class in attack.. except for O'Driscoll


 
Tiger Woods out of that list now


----------



## Teatime (2 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> While I agree with most of your post Mathapac I don’t think that anything the South Africans have done comes anywhere near the spear tackle by the All Blacks (that team made up of everyone in the southern hemisphere except South Africa and, Australia)against Brian O’Driscoll and the arrogant and conceited reaction by their team and management. I’d cheer for the anyone, including South Africans, ahead of that bunch of smug gits.


 
That is the one last thing I would like to see O'Driscoll & Co do - beat the All Blacks. I am not sure they will realistically get the chance now. Last Autumn series was the opportunity.


----------



## Ceist Beag (2 Dec 2009)

Teatime said:


> Brian O'Driscoll is an extraordinary rugby player - the best I have ever seen. He has it all and does it all so bravely. A true legend and a credit to his country.



+1 Teatime, couldn't put it any better myself. The whole team are absolute legends and a credit to the country, and our captain is really the one who leads by example brilliantly.


----------



## mathepac (2 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> ... I’d cheer for the anyone, including South Africans, ahead of that bunch of  smug gits.


Not me I'm afraid; The Boks, Wales and Scotland are permanently off my list of rugby teams to cheer in Ireland's absence.

I agree that the Blacks treatment of O'Driscoll and their reaction and attitude to the incident were appalling at the time, but the current Boks have a consistent and persistent nastiness about them that is different and very worrying, IMHO.

They were ungracious hosts to Paulie's Lions and appallingly ill-mannered guests here last week-end. Some players managed to swop jersies (2 or 3 at most) and SA were given the customary guard of honour off the field by Ireland, but then the SA alikadoos and blazers shepherded their players off the field without reciprocating. They did not attend the post-match social event.

They are a disgrace to rugby, but no-one seems willing or able to take action against the SARFU for breaches of the laws and the protocols surrounding this wonderful game. My fear is we will end up with a game that is the equivalent of full-contact soccer with all that is worst about that game and its administration.


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2009)

I've heard plenty of bad reports and press about SA and I knew about the NZ spearhead tackle but what's wrong with Wales, and especially, Scotland - would have thought they were innocuous enough?


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> .. the All Blacks (that team made up of everyone in the southern hemisphere except South Africa and, Australia)..


 
Yes - the way the NZRFU raid the best players from Antartica is indeed a disgrace  !


----------



## mathepac (2 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> ... but what's wrong with Wales, and especially, Scotland - would have thought they were innocuous enough?


1972 Lansdowne Road when England played an unscheduled match after Wales and Scotland refused to travel due to apparently unfounded and uninvestigated "security concerns". I've attended many sporting events in many venues down the years but I have never experienced anything like the reception England (deservedly IMHO) got that day.

That and incidents like JPR Williams breaking David Irwin's leg with a foot-trip in 1983 .... I could go on  ....


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Yes - the way the NZRFU raid the best players from Antartica is indeed a disgrace  !



I wasn't aware of that but every second player born in Fiji and Samoa is playing for NZ.
Given that both Samoa and Fiji are over 3000Km from New Zealand it’s a bit strange that they can get away with it.


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2009)

mathepac said:


> 1972 Lansdowne Road when England played an unscheduled match after Wales and Scotland refused to travel due to apparently unfounded and uninvestigated "security concerns". I've attended many sporting events in many venues down the years but I have never experienced anything like the reception England (deservedly IMHO) got that day.


 Before I was born...


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2009)

mathepac said:


> That and incidents like JPR Williams breaking David Irwin's leg with a foot-trip in 1983 .... I could go on ....


 
Did he trip him up from the stands, cos JPR retired from international rugby in 1981  ?

Don't let facts get in the way of a good grudge  !


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2009)

Purple said:


> I wasn't aware of that but every second player born in Fiji and Samoa is playing for NZ.
> Given that both Samoa and Fiji are over 3000Km from New Zealand it’s a bit strange that they can get away with it.


 
Many of the All Blacks, who are qualified to play for Fiji/Samoa/Tonga, are either born in NZ, or raised there from a young age.

Tana Umaga played a test for the ABs against a Samoa team that include his brother Mike. Both born in NZ.

Rodney So'oalio's brother Steven played for Samoa. Both were born in Somoa, but grew up in Wellington, NZ.


----------



## DavyJones (2 Dec 2009)

O Driscoll is overrated.




Without doubt the best Irish rugby player of all time, He would walk onto any team in the world. His work rate is immense and is never afraid to put his body on the line.  How he didn't get player of the year is byond must people. although the winner is too, a legend.

Hopefully O Driscoll can go another full season without injury, if he does, it will be the second of his career, amazing player.


----------



## mathepac (2 Dec 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Did he trip him up from the stands, cos JPR retired from international rugby in 1981  ? ...


Thanks for that. I got the correct Irish player, correct opposition, correct year, correct injury, wrong Williams / Jones / Price / Lewis / Davies / whatever. At my age getting that much right is pretty good. 

JPR tripped Mike Gibson.


----------



## Firefly (2 Dec 2009)

Off topic but as there are rugby heads on, can someone answer me this (without googling)...who was the last, regular scrumhalf for Ireland before The Stringmeister?


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> Off topic but as there are rugby heads on, can someone answer me this (without googling)...who was the last, regular scrumhalf for Ireland before The Stringmeister?



I suppose you'd have to go back to Bradley in the 80's to find someone with more than 20 caps.


----------



## mathepac (2 Dec 2009)

Does this help? - http://wesclark.com/rrr/sh_guide.html


----------



## Luckycharm (3 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> Off topic but as there are rugby heads on, can someone answer me this (without googling)...who was the last, regular scrumhalf for Ireland before The Stringmeister?


 
Niall hogan played for a while in the 90's i think he has around 13 caps.  Conor Mcguinness has 14 caps from 90;s and interestingly enough is only 2 years older then stringer!!


----------



## carpedeum (3 Dec 2009)

mathepac said:


> Thanks for that. I got the correct Irish player, correct opposition, correct year, correct injury, wrong Williams / Jones / Price / Lewis / Davies / whatever. At my age getting that much right is pretty good.
> 
> JPR tripped Mike Gibson.



For me, JPR will always be redeemed by his contribution to Willie John's Lions tour to South Africa. He was awesome... If on your team! Now THAT was a tough team who took no prisoners or bullying from the 'boks. RTE/BBC showed a great documentary on that tour some months ago. Slattery and Gibson are up there with O'Driscoll in the all time greats list.


----------

